# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  What is safe - honorbuddy or lazybot

## Thiler

So what is more safe? THanks for answer  :Smile:  
and what is better ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## HI5

HB is obviously better, as its paid bot, and you're getting much more features with it.
About safety, it's not so easy to say, you're never sure which bot will get detected and when.
So even thought one bot is paid and one free (at least it was, I'm not rly following lazybot) you have the same chances of getting banned while using both of them.
The only thing that can increase your ban chance is actually how you bot, and how many reports you get. 
On Your place I wouldn't be concerned about bot safety, but more focused on my own methods of botting instead.

~HI5

----------

